# boldog házasember



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, mivel a nő is ember, egyetértetek, hogy egy asszony is mondhatja, hogy boldog házasember vagyok? Vagy csak a férfiak mondhatják ezt? Kösz.


----------



## uress

Hát azért egy nőtől ez igen furcsán hangzana.... Anyanyelvű szerintem nem mond ilyet.


----------



## AndrasBP

Az ember szó használata nem teljesen "emancipált", régebben szerintem elsősorban férfit jelentett. Főleg tájnyelvben, de lehet hallani olyat, hogy "az emberem", mármint "a férjem" jelentésben. Meg ugye van "férfiember", de nincs "nőember" (csak az ebből kialakult _némber_).


----------



## franknagy

Mondhatja nő is. De nem egyszerűbb-e az uniszex "boldog házas"?


----------



## Encolpius

Sziasztok és köszönöm. Sajnos a probléma nem olyan egyszerű. Nem egyszerűen a házasember szó érdekel, hanem a szókapcsolat. pl. a spanyolban "felizmente casado/casada", de több nyelvben is létezik. A magyarban viszont nő esetében nem tudom, mint mondanék. Vagyis egyszerűen: *Boldog házas vagyok*.  Ez idiomatikus szerintetek? Mert a *boldog házasember vagyok* nekem idiomatikusnak tűnik.


----------



## AndrasBP

Boldog házasságban élek.
A "házasember" valóban furcsán hat női szájból.


----------



## Zsanna

Egytértek Andrással. A *boldog házas vagyok* kifejezést is furcsállnám. 
Szerintem ha nő beszél, akkor másképpen fogalmaz (pl. boldog vagyok a házasságomban, meg vagyok elégedve a férjemmel, boldog család vagyunk stb.), de nem jut eszembe semmi olyan kifejezés, ami rövidebb vagy egyszerűbb lenne.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... pl. a spanyolban "felizmente casado/casada" ...


Ehhez csak annyit tennék hozzá, hogy emancipáció szempontjából a spanyolban (olaszban, stb.) a helyzet még rosszabb, t.i. az "hombre" (< lat. "hominem") manapság majdnem kizárólag "férfi" értelemben használatos (ezért az "humano, ser humano" féle kifejezések, ha egyérteműen _emberre_ akarunk utalni, nemtől függetlenül). 





> ... A magyarban viszont nő esetében nem tudom, mint mondanék. Vagyis egyszerűen: *Boldog házas vagyok*.  Ez idiomatikus szerintetek? Mert a *boldog házasember vagyok* nekem idiomatikusnak tűnik.


Értem és egyetértek, de ennek ellenére én a magyarban az _ember_ szót nem érzékelem kimondottan "hímneműnek" (ellenténtétben pl. a spanyollal). Személyszerint elfogadhatónak tartom mind a két változatot ("Boldog _házas/házasember_ vagyok") nő esetében is, mégha kissé szokatlannak tűnik is. Elvégre nem muszáj görcsösen ragaszkodnunk egy  feltételezett értelmezéshez, ha már van olyan szavunk, hogy "ember" ... (ez személyes vélemény)


----------

